# Powerhead for Planted Tank



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey, the tank I got is a 29 gal. community tank with a 150 gph bio wheel. The fish I have are 4 gouramis, Pleco, Dojo, cory cat., and couple snails. Plants, I have Amazon sword, Ozelot sword, Anubias Barteri, Anacharis, mossball, and java fern. I have one small bubble stone, but Im wanting to give more movement to the plants so I figured a small powerhead will be the thing. What do yall think?


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Yea, that will move water!  Things to consider. The Powerhead is great as sucking, it'll suck up leafs, critters. etc. a filter on the intake of the PH works much better, but then you are getting away from "small". (Maybe a small foam filter ?) 

Either plug up the air hole, or run a air tube. Stuff gets sucked up into that thing too.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I use Koralia Evolution power heads in all my planted aquariums. I would look into the 450 for your size aquarium. Your fish will love the movement.


----------



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

Is that marineland's 450?


----------



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

Heard anything about the Hydro Koralia Nano 240. Or is 240 gph too much for the plants?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Koralia Evolution 450. A 240 nano will work well also. Here are a few pictures of my aquarium setups. 

http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad178/findingjohn/120 aquarium build/Pictures3033.jpg

http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad178/findingjohn/Big Dog fishes/IMG_2475.jpg

http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad178/findingjohn/Big Dog fishes/IMG_1026.jpg

http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad178/findingjohn/Big Dog fishes/Picture191.jpg


----------



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yea I think i'll go with the Nano. Those tanks are amazing. Its very inspiring. Do you run off CO2? Iv been just using Flourish Exel as a source of Carbon. I just ordered some of the Nitrogen, Potassium, and Phosphorus that Seachem makes. Hopefully that will work.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Yes I run Co2 on the setups. Thanks for liking my aquariums. If you want to save money on fertilizer. I would go with dry fertilizer. You could go for about a year or more for around $25.00 for that size aquarium.


----------



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

Where do you get it? and What is it called?


----------

